# Nexus 5 macht sich beim Aufladen selbstständig.



## Dyfcom (22. Juli 2014)

*Nexus 5 macht sich beim Aufladen selbstständig.*

Hey ho,

Heute ist mein neues Inateck USB-Netzteil gekommen, dies hat ein Superchage-Port mit 5V/2400mA und ein Universal-Port mit 5V/1500mA. Wenn ich mein Nexus 5 an einen der Ports hänge, dann macht es sich selbstständig und man kann es nicht mehr Steuern/Bedienen. Bei meinem Nexus 7 oder iPad/iPhone ist das nicht so. 

Mein Nexus 5 macht sich bei anderen USB-Netzteilen mit ähnlicher oder sogar höhere Leistung nicht selbstständig. 

Woran liegt das? Hatte das damals mal mit meinem Xperia Sola an Logitech Lautsprecher Klinken Eingang.

Kann das dem Akku schaden zufüge oder dem Gerät selbst?

Android: 4.4.4
Akku: 2.300-mAh-Akku
Nexus5: Google Nexus 5 Smartphone 4,9 Zoll schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Netzteil: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00IOH5D8U/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Gruß Dyfcom


----------



## Icebreaker87 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Nexus 5 macht sich beim Aufladen selbstständig.*

Wie genau macht es sich den selbstständig? Hört sich ja nicht so toll an.
Wolltest du einfach dass es schneller lädt mit dem Netzteil? Ev mal ein anderes Kabel testen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Nexus 5 macht sich beim Aufladen selbstständig.*

Ja nimm unbedingt das Original Kabel. So was hatte ich auch mal und es lag daran das ich nicht das originale Kabel verwendet hatte.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Nexus 5 macht sich beim Aufladen selbstständig.*

Beim Nexus 5 wurde der Stecker / das Kabel anders gepolt damit das Laden schneller geht. (So hab ich es im Android-Hilfe Board gelesen)... Du solltest unbedingt nur das Original Ladekabel verwenden.
Oder eine QI-Station.


----------



## Icebreaker87 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Nexus 5 macht sich beim Aufladen selbstständig.*

Qi kann ich die Lg Wcp 405 sehr empfehlen. Handy sitz bombenfest drauf und laden geht auch ziemlich zügig voran. Würde ich nicht mehr hergeben


----------



## Goyoma (22. Juli 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Beim Nexus 5 wurde der Stecker / das Kabel anders gepolt damit das Laden schneller geht. (So hab ich es im Android-Hilfe Board gelesen)... Du solltest unbedingt nur das Original Ladekabel verwenden.
> Oder eine QI-Station.



Ernsthaft?! 

Mist, dann sollte ich unbedingt mal mein Nexus 5 (1 Monat alt) auch mit den Originalem laden..


----------



## crys_ (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Nexus 5 macht sich beim Aufladen selbstständig.*

Ich hatte das selbe mal bei einem iPhone 4S, das hat sobald ich es angeschlossen haben "phantom"-Eingaben erkannt und ist komplett abgegangen.
Schuld war das Ladegerät (minderwertig), obwohl es mit allen anderen Geräten (auch anderen 4S) funktioniert hat...



R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Beim Nexus 5 wurde der Stecker / das Kabel anders gepolt damit das Laden schneller geht. (So hab ich es im Android-Hilfe Board gelesen)... Du solltest unbedingt nur das Original Ladekabel verwenden.
> Oder eine QI-Station.


Ich hab auch ein Nexus 5 und hatte noch nie mit irgendwelchen Kabeln Probleme, obwohl ich jeden Tag ein dutzend verschiedene Nutze


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Nexus 5 macht sich beim Aufladen selbstständig.*



crys_ schrieb:


> Ich hatte das selbe mal bei einem iPhone 4S, das hat sobald ich es angeschlossen haben "phantom"-Eingaben erkannt und ist komplett abgegangen.
> Schuld war das Ladegerät (minderwertig), obwohl es mit allen anderen Geräten (auch anderen 4S) funktioniert hat...
> 
> 
> Ich hab auch ein Nexus 5 und hatte noch nie mit irgendwelchen Kabeln Probleme, obwohl ich jeden Tag ein dutzend verschiedene Nutze



Hab auch eins und meines lädt mit anderen Kabeln Langsamer als mit dem Original (Gleiches Netzteil) ... Teste es mal ...
Oder es kommt mir nur so vor 

Ich halt eh nix von Billigen Netzteilen.


----------



## Goyoma (22. Juli 2014)

Ich dachte allgemein nie, dass andere Kabel sowas bewirken 

Ich meine.. es ist ja nur ein Kabel


----------



## DKK007 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Nexus 5 macht sich beim Aufladen selbstständig.*

Es soll ja auch die Möglichkeit geben, Schadcode über manipulierte Ladekabel auf dem Smartphone zuinstallieren.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Nexus 5 macht sich beim Aufladen selbstständig.*

Das war bei Apple wo das ging übers Kabel. Das hat mal der CCC gemacht um zu beweisen das die iPhones Knack bar sind.


----------



## Dyfcom (23. Juli 2014)

Hab es mit dem Original Ladekabel benutzt, kann ja auch zum Vergleich ein anderes verwenden. An meiner Qi-Ladestation funktioniert es auch...

Das Netzteil ist dafür da um schnell 2 Geräte aufzuladen, bzw für den Urlaub/Reise, damit ich nicht meine original Netzteil ausbauen muss 

Naja, funktioniert ja auch an anderen Geräten, ist ja jetzt nicht soo dramatisch


----------



## Dyfcom (23. Juli 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Beim Nexus 5 wurde der Stecker / das Kabel anders gepolt damit das Laden schneller geht. (So hab ich es im Android-Hilfe Board gelesen)... Du solltest unbedingt nur das Original Ladekabel verwenden.
> Oder eine QI-Station.



Hast du noch ein Link?


----------



## Goyoma (23. Juli 2014)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es soll ja auch die Möglichkeit geben, Schadcode über manipulierte Ladekabel auf dem Smartphone zuinstallieren.



Was es alles gibt


----------

